# Very sudden loss of our 8 year old



## goldenmom7500 (Jan 10, 2007)

wow ...

We are still in shock. Our golden "Samantha" (Sammy) who had just turned eight died very suddenly yesterday. 

We were sitting in our kitchen doing a PC game and we heard her start to pant. I didn't think anything of it for about 30 seconds ... she might pant like this if she thinks she's anticipating a treat, etc. Then I turned to my daughter and said "what is UP with Sammy??". I filled up her bowl of water and tried to hand it to her and she couldn't stand up. Then she stood up and collapsed.

We are somewhat new in town, so I had to pull out the yellow pages and I started making phone calls. She was conscious, but panting and couldn't stand up and it was clearly catastrophic. I found an emergency vet and carried her into my car ... she was sitting on my GPS so initially I had to just try to find this place driving recklessly as she kept sliding my car into neutral (although she seemed comforted having her head in my lap). She never closed her eyes or passed out, but she was in and out ... sometimes lying down with slowed breathing and twice sitting up (yay!).

At the emergency vet they carried her in through the triage door and almost immediately the vet came to me with a vial of blood from her stomach or chest, saying she was bleeding internally. I was one of those shocked owners who couldn't really follow. First she needed a transfusion; then I authorized surgery. I think the vet said it might just be a ruptured spleen, but it was probably cancer. I kept nodding my head for surgery, chemo, anything. Then they had me authorize zero to three resuscitations (I authorized one - not for financial reasons but because I knew it was dire).

She was gone quickly ... less than a half hour from the panting in the kitchen until the end.

They speculate it was a (I think this is right) hemangiosarcoma which burst, a cancer that had gone undetected (she had melanoma in her eye 2 years ago, but this was declared 100% resolved). Her annual vaccinations were 8 days before this and nothing unusual was detected.

She was the most gentle, submissive, mild-mannered, happy, ebullient girl. She was car-obsessed (some Saturdays and Sundays I would have to put her in the car with the window cracked because she was so distraught about the break in routine). She was ... just ... such a part of our routine. She was always there, always went everywhere with us, always everywhere we went. I thought losing a golden to cancer at 9 was shocking; now Sammy was barely 8. I've now lost many goldens ... but this was the youngest and the quickest. Shock.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry. My heart goes out to you and your family. Hemangiosarcoma is taking so many of our Goldens.


----------



## pb1221 (Nov 21, 2006)

I am so sorry for your sudden loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## goldenmom7500 (Jan 10, 2007)

Thank you ... I must have the name right then ... such a blur.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so very sorry. The evil Hemangio has taken so many of our babies, it's always such a shock. It sounds like she had a wonderful life right up until the end, I hope that gives you a little comfort in the very difficult days ahead. Again I am so very sorry. Please take care.....


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

oh dear.....tears are flowing...what a sad thing. I am so very sorry.


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss


----------



## Coffee'sDad (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I truly hope you can take some comfort from all the concerned folks here. I know this is a difficulty time for you, but if you could post Sammy's sweet picture, I think we'd all like to have a look to connect with our special thoughts. 

dg


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

My heart aches for you and your family. Losing one of our beloved Goldens is heartbreaking enough but when it comes like this without warning it is somehow harder.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss. This just made chills go down my back and tears come to my eyes. Sending you and your family comforting thoughts in this awful time.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. If there is any comfort in this hemangio is so often fast and relatively painless. And most of the time, there is no warning, nothing that you can do.

It sounds as though she had a wonderful life, and humans who loved her very much.

Rest in Peace, sweet girl.


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Im so deeply sorry for your loss, how tragic. My heart aches for you.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OMG, I am so very sorry. What a tragedy for your family. Know that you have many here who will pray for you and your family, and sweet Sammy. She will be waiting for you at the bridge ! I am going to light a candle...http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=GRF


----------



## ks02 (Oct 11, 2007)

I know words don't help much, but I'm so sorry for your loss. My mom lost her 9 year old suddenly and unexpectedly as well, so I know how shocking and bewildering it can be.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I am so sorry for your tragic loss. I wish I had words that could ease your pain but time is the only true cure.


----------



## tannernoodle (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss...I'm right there with you  two weeks ago we found a mass on our 8 year old golden and took him to the vet and had him operated on only to find out his whole abdomen was full of tumors and we had to put him down. Talk about shocking....we never expected cancer so early in his life. It totally shook our world  I'm so sorry for your loss....we had no warnings either...


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this. I am crying with ya. Please know you and your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

Very sorry for your sudden loss of your sweet girl...I had never heard of hemangiosarcoma, am reading about it now..first time GR owner here. My thoughts go out to you and your family during this difficult time.


----------



## goldenmom7500 (Jan 10, 2007)

Let me see if this will work ... photo problems lately! She was a light golden from champion lines with a very, very thick coat. She was, to be frank, somewhat stocky with short legs and the cutest little run. 

OK, my recent photos are too large ... one of these is Sammy years ago (age ~2) and the other is Sammy with Eliot who died almost exactly 2 years ago of a small intestinal tumor.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Sammy. she will forever live in your heart's and memories.

saying a prayer for you and your family, and sweet sammy.

Debbie & mason


----------



## goldenmom7500 (Jan 10, 2007)

Thank you everyone, it helps so much to hear from you and tannernoodle, so sorry to hear of your story!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

They're both exceptionally beautiful. I hope you find some solace here among others who have suffered losses...... time will ease the shock and pain but the love will remain forever.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

What a doll....so clearly, deeply, loved....
My condolences....


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

That is so sad. I am so sorry.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

I can't say much more than what has been said already.

It's bad enough when they pass after a long illness. It's excruciating if they go unexpectedly and quickly...

Sammy sounds like she was an exceptional companion who loved you with all her heart. And I know that she was loved soooooooo very much in return.

Our sympathies to you and your family.

SJ


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

So sad. She was a beautiful girl. Both your pups look like sweethearts in your photos. Thoughts and prayers for you.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

What shocking news for you and your family! I am so very sorry that your beautiful Sammy was taken by this awful disease. May your wonderful memories of her comfort you in this awful time of grief. Godspeed, Sammy, run with the angels....


----------



## Mike140 (Apr 9, 2007)

So sorry for your loss. She looked like such a gentle girl. Take comfort in knowing you did everything you could for her. My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Coffee'sDad (Mar 10, 2008)

goldenmom7500 said:


> .....and the other is Sammy with Eliot .....


Thanks for the pics. Looks like she was really holding her own with Big 'Ole Eliot. Whatta cutie.

dg


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## TwoGoldens (Feb 8, 2008)

So sorry about Sammy and her sudden passing. My heart goes out to you & your family.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Echoes of every other post here. What a beautiful girl. Gone to soon.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

I am so, so sorry.

Helaine


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I lost two German Shepherds that way. One was 10 and one was 9. I am told that the tumor may just burst suddenly and that is when the symptoms show up.

I am so sorry for your loss. Our prayers and thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Saca (May 20, 2007)

My heart bleeds for you over the loss of Sammy. We lost our girl less than a year ago to the same hemangiosarcoma thing. We were able to get her through surgery after her spleen ruptured but that only bought us 5 (but precious) weeks more with her. Even with another goldie to go home to the house was too empty. That part has been resolved (read "puppy") but we forever will miss Sage, just as you will miss your lovely two. Know that she is at peace though and that there are many, many (far too many too soon) goldens playing with her at The Bridge. I know that this doesn't ease your pain, but we're all here for you to share your anguish. Hugs to you and your family during this difficult time.
Saca, Cahill, Chase and Sage at The Bridge


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Sammy was a beautiful girl. I lost my Gage to cancer (most likely hemangiosarcoma) very suddenly in January, with very little warning. Rest at the Bridge, Sammy girl, until you are reunited with your family.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

My sincere condolences! I am so very sorry for your loss!!!!



Tiffany


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I am so very sorry for your loss....not only for Sammie but also for your handsome Elliot, 2 yrs is not that long ago. I lost my first golden almost 3 yrs ago and I still miss her. I had less than a week to say goodby to her and that was a shock to the system so I can't imagine what you are feeling with everything happening so quickly. Again, my deepest condolances to you and your family.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

I am so so sorry. This must be so hard for you. You have my deepest condolences.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

I am so very sorry about your beloved Sammy. Its so hard to lose them and she was indeed young. Just rest in the knowledge that Sammy knew she was loved right to the very end. She will always walk beside you, just on silent paws.

Prayers for you and your family
Jazzys Mom


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I am so very sorry! my heart ache with yours...This is all to familiar ...Godspeed Sammy run free pain and disease free.

_*" Unable are the loved to die, for love is immortality "...Emily Dickinson

*_cyber hugs to your family.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I am so very sorry for the sudden loss of your sweet girl. I hope it may bring you just a tiny bit of comfort knowing that she is now running and playing with your angel Elliot and all the other golden angels at Rainbow Bridge until you are reunited again. I will light a candle for your girl to help guide her on her journey.....

God speed sweet angel Sammy............


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

What a beautiful girl! I'm so sorry for your loss. It is always painful to say goodbye, no matter the circumstances. You and your family are in my prayers . . .


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

I;m so sorry. Sat here crying as i read this. It's so hard to lose a sweet little one .


----------



## cassidysdad (Nov 15, 2007)

So sorry for your loss, Iwill say a prayer for your pup and your family. My cassidy passed last november, but she will always live in my heart. take care


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

I can't imagine your shock and grief. She was (and will always be in your heart) a beautiful Golden. She was the perfect description.

My heart aches for you in her tragic loss.

Please accept hugs from us. And tears for you.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

I am so sorry. My heart also goes out to you ((Hugs))


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry. What a terrible experience with a dreadful ending.


----------



## goldenmom7500 (Jan 10, 2007)

All of your thoughts are so appreciated. I'm keeping myself in tears with this Dave Matthews song (Stay or Leave) which goes:

"What day is this besides the day you left me ..."

When I woke up yesterday, there was no reason to think it was the last one.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

goldenmom7500 said:


> Let me see if this will work ... photo problems lately! She was a light golden from champion lines with a very, very thick coat. She was, to be frank, somewhat stocky with short legs and the cutest little run.
> 
> OK, my recent photos are too large ... one of these is Sammy years ago (age ~2) and the other is Sammy with Eliot who died almost exactly 2 years ago of a small intestinal tumor.


 
Sammy and Eliot were a beautiful pair. We are so very sorry to hear about your loss. 

Christine and Natasha and Bob


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So sorry for you're loss, my heart goes out to you


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

(((((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))

You are in our thoughts and prayers

Godspeed to the bridge Sammy to romp and play with all our dear sweet furkids there.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Sorry for your loss of your beautiful girl. I too lost a golden very suddenly to cancer. Sending hugs your way.


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

Goldenmom7500 says

"When I woke up yesterday, there was no reason to think it was the last one."

That statement is just so sad. I'm in tears and hugged Penny because none of us knows when the last one will come.


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

I am so very sorry. I have tears in my eyes typing this especially since we have a Samantha too.


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

So sorry for your loss. She is a beautiful girl.


----------



## Michelle4 (Dec 1, 2007)

I am so sorry, I wish there was something I could say to really help ease the pain.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

WOW...what a shocker! I had a hard time getting through your post as my heart was literally aching. I am just so sorry and feel your pain so vividly.

My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. We are never prepared to say good-bye. Have peace in knowing that she knew she was loved and is frolicking at the rainbow bridge now with Eliot. Time will ease the pain and the love you guys shared will last forever!

Kathy
Mom to Belle & Trooper


----------



## Jakerville (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry. Both of your Goldens were beautiful. Take comfort in knowing they had happy lives with you and your family.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry fro your loss. But try to take comfort in how wonderful her life was no matter how short.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

She was a beautiful girl. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

I am so sorry to read about Sammy and Elliot. They were beautiful dogs who are now running free and happily with each other at the bridge.


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm very sorry to you and your family. I know how hard it can be to go through this. Wishing you all peace at this time.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

I will light a candle for Samantha. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.

Sending hugs,

Jan, Seamus, Gracie & Phoebe


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of a loving and beautiful girl. She will always be with you in your memories and heart. Please try to remember the good times and not the last day. She is now running free of pain and playing tug of war with Elliott and our goldens that have passed at the bridge. Run free sweet girl.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss and i really know how you feel as it happened to me twice as well

Maggie


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

So sorry for the loss of your beautiful Samantha, sincere condolences to you and your family. Sweet Samantha has joined Elliot and is pain free and watching over you with love.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful Sammy girl. Your story left me in tears... Run pain-free at the Bridge Sammy... You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

That is so very sad, but if it is any consolation ( and i know it won't feel like it), then at least your Sammy went quickly - but god what an almighty shock to those left behind to mourn her very sad loss.

I have read somewhere, but i can't remember where, a poem that starts 

"Little did we know that morning
what the day would bring"

and that is very true. We lost Ginny under very similar circumstances, we fully expected to bring her home from the vets, only to be told that she had internal bleeding and her organs were shutting down. As you say it is such a shock, but it is the one final act of love that we can do for our dogs.

In time, you will remember your Sammy with a smile, and hopefully a few less tears. Keep her memories locked in your heart unil you are ready to take them out, remember, and put themaway again. My heart goes out to you and your family.

Run free from pain Sammy and sleep softly with all the other goldens who you will meet.XXX


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hemangiosarcoma is one of my least favorite words in the English language. I am so sorry for your sudden loss of Sammy. Three beloved goldies of mine went from this relentless cancer: Joplin, Raleigh, and Acadia. It is such a strong enemy of our breed. Will you post a little picture gallery of of Sammy?


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm so sorry for yr loss.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Very sorry for the loss of Sammy. 8 years is too soon to lose a friend.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

So very very sorry for your loss.


----------



## goldenmom7500 (Jan 10, 2007)

*Ljilly ... testing avatar*

Ljilly,

Sammy is the light one ... Eliot died of lymphosarcoma 4/7/06 (another spring break in tears).

oops, the second photo isn't there, so that is Sammy age 2-3


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so very sorry. My KayCee will be 9 in Aug and is going white faced and I dread the day I get horrible news.

I do know that time takes away the pain, but not the hole left in your heart. Even getting another dog does not fill it in, the other dog just makes hisher own place. Sammy was a beautiful girl, and Elliot was a beautiful boy.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am so sorry about your angel. I understand because we went through the exact same thing with our Petey. He was 9 1/2 and perfect one day and collapsed then next. Hemangiosarcome is HORRIBLE. Bless you in this very sad time.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> Hemangiosarcoma is one of my least favorite words in the English language. I am so sorry for your sudden loss of Sammy. Three beloved goldies of mine went from this relentless cancer: Joplin, Raleigh, and Acadia. It is such a strong enemy of our breed. Will you post a little picture gallery of of Sammy?


I know what you mean my Meg was lucky she was acting strange on boxing day a few years back and i took her to the emergency vet and they said she had a bleed.
She had her Spleen removed at the age of 10 years old and lived nearly another 3 years if it had not been Christmas and i had not been at home the out come would not have been so good for her.
But why do these lovely Goldens get this !!!!!!.

Maggie


----------



## pdhaudio83 (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm so sorry about your loss... I hope you feel comforted in this time- she's in a good place.


----------



## Samaliners (Mar 24, 2008)

We are so sorry to hear about the loss of your Sammy. We lost our Sammy last weekend. They were wonderful dogs.... and will aways be with us in our hearts . You are in our thoughts.


----------



## goldenmom7500 (Jan 10, 2007)

Samaliners said:


> We are so sorry to hear about the loss of your Sammy. We lost our Sammy last weekend. They were wonderful dogs.... and will aways be with us in our hearts . You are in our thoughts.


Yes, I saw your post ... such a good dog name. Sorry about your Sammy as well :heartbeat


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

so sorry to hear your sad news about Sammy.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Ahhhh, sending thoughts of peace and plenty of hugs. What a painfully hard time for you.


ASCENSION

And if I go, 
while you're still here... 
Know that I live on, 
vibrating to a different measure 
--behind a thin veil you cannot see through. 
You will not see me, 
so you must have faith. 
I wait for the time when we can soar together again, 
--both aware of each other. 
Until then, live your life to its fullest. 
And when you need me, 
Just whisper my name in your heart, 
...I will be there.​


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Best wishes from me and my family to you and yours.


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

So sorry for the loss of your special girl.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I lost my beloved Skyler almost under the exact same circumstances. Play Hard Sweet Sammy~Godspeed.


----------



## goldenmom7500 (Jan 10, 2007)

I just made that my computer background ... thanks everyone ... [tears]


----------



## hannahsmom (Oct 29, 2007)

I am really sorry for your loss. We lost our Chelsey last September exactly the same way! Long weekend in September and I took her out to pee and she collapsed. Rushed her to the vet who said she was in shock because she was bleeding out. Her gums and tongue were a pale white colour. We put her down as her heart started to give out. We had our 14 year old son with us not knowing how devastating our trip to the vet would be. Chelsey was 7 years old and would have turned 8 on October 28th.
Hugs for you and your family!


----------



## rosiebug (Mar 31, 2008)

I am fighting back tears as I tell you how truly sorry I am for your dear sweet Sammie. I can tell from her picture that she was a remarkable soul.

I have recently gone through a similar situation -- Bob was rushed to the ER hospital back on 2/21 for the same exact situation - internal bleeding caused by a tumor on the spleen.

I know your world has stopped, and I wish you peace as you deal with your sudden loss. There is nothing worse than coming home to an empty silent home.

You're in my thoughts and prayers.
Paula


----------



## Murphy1029 (Jan 8, 2008)

My thoughts to you and your family. I'm sorry for your loss. This is all too familiar, I lost my Rufus at 9 years old the exact same way in October.


----------



## videochicke (Dec 29, 2007)

I am so very sorry. It hurts so to lose them. (((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Sammy.


----------

